
Show HN: A new kind of standing desk for $25 USD - kamilszybalski
http://oristand.co
======
nstart
The only thing that puts me out of the target market for this is that I don't
program with a light keyboard and only my laptop. It's laptop, 22 inch
external monitor, and a big cable heavy Razer black widow keyboard.

My question is, I wonder what percentage of people interested in standing
desks might fall into this category, vs fall out of the category?

~~~
slantyyz
I'm in a similar boat, my keyboard (Steelseries Apex) is wider than the
Oristand itself. What I did was I went to Walmart, grabbed a $20 shoe shelf
and put it on my desk, and I ordered a ~$80 VESA vertical monitor stand (for 3
monitors, because the pole is much longer - a dual stand might work too) to
elevate my monitors.

Other options for wide keyboard users include the Varidesk Pro Plus and the
Winston, but they cost way, way, way more than $25.

Edit: Forgot to mention that I also bought a laptop elevator stand for around
$30 - they're pretty common and can go pretty high. They're the ones with
three segmented legs that you adjust at varying angles. Takes a while to get
to the right position though.

------
joshstrange
Very neat idea, now I just have to buy 3 for my monitors + laptop haha. Still
cheaper than 1 normal standing desk though...

------
ikido
Doesn't look very ergonomic — it's kind of hard to keep your hands in the air
for a long time

------
JPKab
This is awesome. Does it accommodate all of my needs with my three monitor set
up? No. But for $25, I'll get it anyway and just switch to laptop for emails,
tickets, etc for the hour or two a day I have to deal with them.

------
krmmalik
Finally! You know I was mimicking the same with a picnic basket but never
thought to have a two-step arrangement so that the keyboard could be at a
lower height.

This is fantastic.

Do you ship to the UK?

------
cmontella
FYI, you have a typo in your title: "afforable"

------
cuchoi
Finally an affordable standing desk.

------
pmtarantino
Does it fit in a big luggage? To travel with it.

